#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 趴特 吐(Spider-Man Unlimited)

## kaosa

由於這個動畫聽說被腰斬了, 正式播出應該是無緣見到吧?
由於同主題的動畫太多了, 要猜出這是哪一系列的. (其實抓圖有洩題了)
獸人在這動畫算是主題哦~

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider-Man_Unlimited

想直接看狼的, 請跳第八集吧XD  youtube有

----------


## 疾‧阿爾俊特

難道是....蜘蛛人~!!

可是不知道是哪一部嘎  :狐狸哭:  

因為太多部了...囧

----------


## 當心黑狗

忍者龜?<(99.9%完全不可能的答案
嗯...
好難想...(死

----------


## sanari

答案不是已經在圖片上了嗎?

----------

